# Banksia Pod Goblets



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I turned these Sunday. I cut the stems off some goblets I bought at a discount store in Atlanta. They are turned from Banksia Pods.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*lamps*

John,
Those look really cool. I bought one of those pods a couple of months ago and turned a pair of candle holders. I turned round bases from a couple of pieces of cherry. They turned out good. The pods are fun to turn. I didn't know what to expect, but I found out when all that red fuzz started flying. I want to get some more.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi John i like them, nice to see something different with the pods, fun i was reading somewhere last week someone wanting to know how to cut stems of, i was thinking of doing some myself as i was given some nice goblets but the stems were not up to much. Nice work john. i have 4 pods left but there big ones im saving for something no clue as yet.:thumbsup: LB


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

John,

Hmm, I've seen alot of Banksia turned into all sorts of designs. But none to date like your wine glasses, well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

John Lucas
Very nice John, creative as usual, something we have come to expect from you John, but, most of all, flat out nice to look at and wish. Mitch


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

John, very interesting work. Did you deliberately turn them a little different or is that just what you had to work with from the raw materials?


----------

